# ayato  suche effekt in after effects 7.0



## DilF (28. November 2006)

Sers,

benutze das neue Adobe After Effects 7.0.
ich wollte das tut 21 von ayato nachmachen.
komme bei schritt 5 leider nicht weiter, weil ich keine ahnung habe, was dieses "Displacement Map" sein soll. 

kann mir einer sagen, wo ich das in After Effects 7 finde.
Hab schon ewig gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden.

Danke schon mal im vorraus


achja, ich habe das Programm natürlich auf deutsch. eine deutsche Beschreibung wo ich das finde wäre sehr nett


----------



## Nico (28. November 2006)

Effekte => Verzerren => Versetzen


----------



## DilF (28. November 2006)

sry aber da hab ich den effekt nich drin nur:

Komplexe Wellen
Komplexes Wölben
Kräuseln
Optikkompression
Polarkoordinaten
Schmieren
Spiegeln
Strudel
Transformieren
Turbulentes Versetzten
Verflüssigen
Verkrümmen
Verschieben
Wölben
Zoomen


Aber wenn ich auf "Turbulentes Versetzen" wähle (was auch am ähnlichsten is von der schreibweise XD) sieht das nich so aus, wie auf den screens von ayato


----------



## axn (1. Dezember 2006)

"Versetzen" gibt es nur in der PRO-Version.

mfg

axn


----------



## DilF (3. Dezember 2006)

kann ich meine version irgendwie auf pro updaten?
oder kann ich den plugin irgendwo runterladen?


----------

